# Grow Tubes



## CowboyRam (Oct 26, 2013)

To use or not to use?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 27, 2013)

Grow tubes have their place but aren't that necessary. They can help protect young vines from hungry critters and spray drift from herbicides. Shoots tend to grow longer and thinner with their use- which isn't necessarily always good. It is a personnal choice you will need to make.

What is everyone's experiences with them?


----------



## GreginND (Oct 27, 2013)

I used them this year but I cut them in half. I only wanted the critter and herbicide protection and it worked well. I don't think it had any impact on the size. I don't honk I would want to use them full length.


----------



## salcoco (Oct 27, 2013)

I guess your vines did not grow very high. Mine have always extended above 36 inch grow tubes and trimmed by deer. I started adding another on top or raising the grow tube up so as to protect the vine. 
You are correct if you have deer and want to keep your weeds down by spraying Roundup better use Grow tubes.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 27, 2013)

I like using them to help keep them up right with out a lot of tying them up. Just a bamboo pole in the ground with the tube for the first year.


----------



## Pat57 (Oct 28, 2013)

I noticed that the vines grew well, but when I took the shelters off this fall, the vine inside the tube was very thin compared to what was outside the tube. Mine are all first year vines so they'll be cut back anyway, but the vines definitely get stunted inside the tube. Not sure if I'll use them again next year or not.


----------



## MuskyDine (Oct 31, 2013)

I used them on 12 new vines that were set out last winter and could not see any improvement over the previous 24 vines that had not used them.


----------



## UBB (Nov 1, 2013)

I used them this this year most for 'protective purposes'. almost every vine grew out the top. whether or not the tubes helped facilitate that I can't be certain.


----------



## OilnH2O (Nov 1, 2013)

I used them on my Pinot Noir vines, but lost two-thirds during an extremely cold snap several years ago. I wonder if it was because the grow tubes made them perhaps more spindly than otherwise (and thus more susceptible to the cold...) but, I don't know. I used the blue tubes but on such a small vineyard my experience may not be worth much!


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have used them and have seen extra growth, but they must be removed by Sept. 1 to let the vines harden off or the first frost will probably kill them.

Hans


----------



## Snafflebit (Nov 8, 2013)

I wish I had used grow tubes. Rabbits love Norton grapevines!


----------

